# Miami Building Inspector Charged in Bribery Case



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2015)

Miami Building Inspector Charged in Bribery Case

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Miami-Building-Inspector-Charged-in-Bribery-Case-362942401.html

A City of Miami building inspector is facing charges related to a bribery case, authorities said Friday.

Jose Fabregas, 66, was arrested after accepting payments to allow a specific catering vendor access to major downtown construction projects, The Miami-Dade State Attorney's Office said

Fabregas is facing multiple charges including bribery, conspiracy to commit bribery, unlawful compensation and conspiracy to commit unlawful compensation.

Jail records showed Fabregas was being held on $190,000 bond Friday. It was unknown if he's hired an attorney.

State Attorney Katherine Fernandez Rundle has scheduled a Friday afternoon news conference with Miami Police Chief Rodolfo Llanes and Miami City Manager Daniel Alfonso to discuss the case.


----------

